# All My Angels Do Is Hide...



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ever since I've removed my tiger barbs from my angels tank, all the angels seem to want to do is hide in the tiger barb's old piece of driftwood. Kind of frustrated, because you wouldn't know there were angels in the tank unless you looked pretty close into the driftwood. Just wanted to hear some of your opinions, thanks.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

You should test your water and post the results. It sounds like they are stressed and that is commonly a water quality issue.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

FuzzAz said:


> You should test your water and post the results. It sounds like they are stressed and that is commonly a water quality issue.


I will go test the water, The water temperature did drop from like 82-76 today b/c i took out a heater for another tank  I assume this could be the problem? Do I need to buy another heater? The Temp is now consistently at 76F.

Edit: This is a Tetra heater 200w, maxed out.

ok, here are my 55g tank stats:

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
Ph 8.2 (to high?)
Temperature 76F


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that could be the problem, that much of a change will cause stress to the fish. plus I think 76 is on the chilly side for angels, I keep my angels at 80. Are you saying that you took one of two heaters out and the remaining heater is a 200 watt heater and it can’t keep a 55 gal. at 82? If so it sounds like that heater might not be working properly. 200 watts should do the job unless your tank is outside in a snowstorm. I would definately get another heater.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

FuzzAz said:


> I think that could be the problem, that much of a change will cause stress to the fish. plus I think 76 is on the chilly side for angels, I keep my angels at 80. Are you saying that you took one of two heaters out and the remaining heater is a 200 watt heater and it can’t keep a 55 gal. at 82? If so it sounds like that heater might not be working properly. 200 watts should do the job unless your tank is outside in a snowstorm. I would definately get another heater.


It is about 60F downstairs, but yes, I didn't think it was working properly...I never let it run dry, and followed the instructions when installing though.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My home is 60 degrees most of the time. I responded to your PM...keep me posted!


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

My water also has a ph of 8.2 and it has not proven to be a problem. your fish load is low, still the nitrates should not be 0, maybe not cycled yet?


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

FuzzAz said:


> My water also has a ph of 8.2 and it has not proven to be a problem. your fish load is low, still the nitrates should not be 0, maybe not cycled yet?


Woops...honestly...my nitrates are at 5.0 not 0, that was a mistake.

I don't think that has anything to do w/ the angels acting strange though.

Thank you for noticing that.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> My home is 60 degrees most of the time. I responded to your PM...keep me posted!


Thank you aunt kymmie, brrr, that's cold.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

probably stressed the hell out

If someone was using a pocket knife to slowly take off my extremities, i would probably be in a shock for a while.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Burninator said:


> probably stressed the hell out
> 
> If someone was using a pocket knife to slowly take off my extremities, i would probably be in a shock for a while.


 Your analogy is lost on me. The temp drop was not slow, it happened overnight.Fish don't respond well to sudden temp changes which happen Quickly. Also if the tank does not provide places for angelfish to feel secure they will use what's there. I might try and provide some artificial tall plants along the back glass with space enough behind them for fish to swim. Maybe some floating plants as well. Maybe some more driftwood. Live plants would make them more comfortable as well .


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

1077 said:


> Your analogy is lost on me. The temp drop was not slow, it happened overnight.Fish don't respond well to sudden temp changes which happen Quickly. Also if the tank does not provide places for angelfish to feel secure they will use what's there. I might try and provide some artificial tall plants along the back glass with space enough behind them for fish to swim. Maybe some floating plants as well. Maybe some more driftwood. Live plants would make them more comfortable as well .


I am lost on that analogy as well. Makes sense, I have plants in the tank.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

I know this is going to sound wierd, but i think i posted in the wrong FORUM, not even the wrong thread or anything like that. Totally different site.

Im not sure, i was drinking and really tired last night. lol


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Could not remember any mention of plants in your tank but I may have missed it.(not unusual) Not three feet from my desk here at work is 29 gal with eight baby angelfish whose bodies are no bigger than your thumbnail. I placed some fake bamboo grass on the surface along with live crypt,anubia,and java fern. They swim all over the tank but when I remove the fake floating bamboo grass for water changes and cleaning (sand) they dart for cover of crypt and anubia which is growing from driftwood. I also have fake plants along the back glass that go from substrate to the surface and the fish hide there as well while tank maint is performed. My plan is to take these fish that were a gift from one of the ladies in the office home to largertanks once they get some size on them and outside temp is more suitable for transport. I would try to add as much plants alive ,or fake, to the tank and see if they don't come out to explore a little more. Your water parameters appear to be in order just mind your water and fish will do the rest.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

1077 said:


> Could not remember any mention of plants in your tank but I may have missed it.(not unusual) Not three feet from my desk here at work is 29 gal with eight baby angelfish whose bodies are no bigger than your thumbnail. I placed some fake bamboo grass on the surface along with live crypt,anubia,and java fern. They swim all over the tank but when I remove the fake floating bamboo grass for water changes and cleaning (sand) they dart for cover of crypt and anubia which is growing from driftwood. I also have fake plants along the back glass that go from substrate to the surface and the fish hide there as well while tank maint is performed. My plan is to take these fish that were a gift from one of the ladies in the office home to largertanks once they get some size on them and outside temp is more suitable for transport. I would try to add as much plants alive ,or fake, to the tank and see if they don't come out to explore a little more. Your water parameters appear to be in order just mind your water and fish will do the rest.


Yes, well I have fake ones. Yes, im 90% sure my water is ok, just water temp is a concern and I will be sure to add a few more plants.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

From what I understand Angels are more active in warmer water, say 80. Also like evryone is saying, more plants. I don't know about the driftwood. I have plants along the back and on the sides for when they like to chill. The light seems to make mine go behind the plants unless they are looking for a meal.


----------

